# How far is too far?



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

How far is too far to walk your Chi?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dex knows when hes tired and he rarely is but when he does get tired he will stand next to a bench or just stop walkin or go by my legs and want up


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks.
I had a problem not long after I got mine he stopped walking anyway I finally last week got the puppia soft vest (after buying dozens of other harness and Nacho not liking any of them) and he seems to like this one and will walk.He still stops at first but I give him a gentle couple of tugs and then he he walks and he walks fast for a little guy lol.
Anyway I take my two dogs together in the morning now for about 20-30 mins and he walks generally all the way, sometimes he stops a few meters from home so I carry him home lol.
He has such delicate little legs that I worry something will break or that he will have a heart attack or something if I walk him to far.
I know I worry a lot over lots of things, I just love him so much and I don't want anything bad to happen to him and I want to do the right things by him too.
He is my first Chi-I have only ever had German Shep's till Bella and Nacho came along so I am still learning


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmaooooooo at heartattack...their little legs wont break from walkin too much! that is too cute. dogs need the exercise even small chis. love puppia. i only use the step in vest ones. its easy and on the go!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

LOl, ok so I am worrying too much??? He will stop walking if he it's too much won't he? 20-30 mins is ok then?
Yes mine is a step in one too, he wasn't too keen on the ones that go over his head so this one is great.
Thanks agian hun xox


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

All good things in moderation.
Exercise is key to a happy, healthy, well balanced dog.
You can have him walk and run with you for hours, but
you must build up his endurance little by little. Chanel
walks as much as my Basenji boys now, which is 4 times
per day for a total of about 6 hours. She loves hiking,
running, walking and playing outside. Chihuahuas are
an active breed, they love the outdoors if you introduce
them correctly. If your pup has no health issues that may
stand in his way, simply up the walking time slowly, and
make sure you always bring water with you on walks, 
and give him time to rest once in a while, and praise
him for being such a good boy. Walking your dog is
one of the best ways to bond imo.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok thanks hun. Nacho is 2 years old and I have no idea what his background was as to how he was walked etc before I got him.
Wow yours walks a lot, that is awesome!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol dexter loooovvesss walkin. when i put on his harness his tail goes rite up and he just walks and walks and walks and pays no mind to other dogs barkin at him..just keeps walkin and smilin...and sumtimes he would sniff people walkin by us rofl!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux is not a fan but she tolerates them lol She lets me know when she's ready she will walk right up to my legs and kind of hop in front of me it's her way of saying up now please!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mooberry said:


> Bijoux is not a fan but she tolerates them lol She lets me know when she's ready she will walk right up to my legs and kind of hop in front of me it's her way of saying up now please!



My gosh Kelsey, what a princess you got there! lol
It's cute!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine isn't too fussed on the walk, Bella on the otherhand knows walk times and stares me down till I go if I am not on time LOL.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs will happily go on an hour to hour and a half long walk. Sure they are tired after, but they love it! You just need to work up to longer walks- don't try going really far at first.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok , thanks everyone, will take all your advice on board


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> My gosh Kelsey, what a princess you got there! lol
> It's cute!


My god you have no idea! We're spending the week at my parents house and she is NOT happy at all! She will not leave my side for a moment. I was in the bath and I kid you not, she was whining and balancing up on two feet to make sure she could see me..I finally got fed up and took the opportunity for some water play; suffice it to say Bijoux looks a lot smaller when she is soaking wet


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Your little chihuahua could probably out walk and out run you. Just be careful in really hot weather. Make sure you take water, being so small, they dehydrate quickly and will need a drink.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Probably, once he gets going he is actually quite fast lol.
Today was a bit of drama with the walking, ugh, he would rather sit on my lap all day and sleep and in between that run around with Bella with their toys and in the evening run around outside chasing bugs but actually walking walking, forget it , he just isn't that interested.....


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine LOVE to walk! They get so excited when I pull the harnesses out of their day carrier, it's very cute. Personally mine hated the vest step in harness ( or any vest for that matter--the little nudists ), but they are quite fine with the Scrappy Pet Harnesses. 

Happy walking


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I have tried every harness known to man, you should see my collection lol, he does like this one but he doesn't like to walk, he doesn't get excited or anything.Bella on the other hand knows the times I walk her (morning and evening) and she lets me know it's time lol, she is very excited and loves to walk, she'd walk all day if I let her lol.
Wish my Nacho was like yours.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Willy and Peanut can handle an hour, no problem. Willy probably could walk forever.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> All good things in moderation.
> Exercise is key to a happy, healthy, well balanced dog.
> You can have him walk and run with you for hours, but
> you must build up his endurance little by little. Chanel
> ...


Chanel walks 6 hours daily? My goodness, she is the bionic Chi. I thought Finn was amazing when we hiked 8 hours--he was in a pouch the whole time!!!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I am SO impressed at how far your Chi's will walk, wow wow wow, I had no idea they could walk so much lol!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> Chanel walks 6 hours daily? My goodness, she is the bionic Chi. I thought Finn was amazing when we hiked 8 hours--he was in a pouch the whole time!!!


Yes 6 hours, once the cold is over we'll work her up to 8 hours per day.
Right now, my dogs walk in the morning from 4am-5:30am, then they get a
little pipi break from 9am-9:30am, then from 12pm-1pm, then again from 4pm
5:30pm, and at night from 8pm-9:30pm. On weekends they all go hiking up
the mountain, or up north. The walking time varies slightly depending on
season and on hubby's work schedule, but the Basenji boys always got
between 6-8 hours per day, split into 4 or 5 walks, and now Chanel is keeping
up with them. We built her endurance slowly, since she was a pup she had it
in her, but for her own safety we took our time. She first started with just 2
hours worth of daily walks, and eventually reached 6. It's a way of life really.
I can not walk as much due to my illness, but I try as much as possible, even
if it means I go in my wheelchair. And hubby is super sporty, energetic type of
guy, who loves the outdoors. And for both of us spending time outside with
our dogs is the best activity. We don't go to restaurants or dance clubs or
whatnot, we just love nature and dogs,lol. They are both good for the body
and soul.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> And hubby is super sporty, energetic type of
> guy, who loves the outdoors. And for both of us spending time outside with
> our dogs is the best activity. We don't go to restaurants or dance clubs or
> whatnot, we just love nature and dogs,lol. They are both good for the body
> and soul.


Hear, Hear!! We love spending time outdoors and with the pups. It is such a nice relaxing way of life for us. We have this fantastic out door kitchen and hubby is a great cook, so we rarely eat out ( never do night clubs as we are in bed by 11 on our "late nights" lol! But we are up by 5am so it makes sense that we need a certain amount of beauty sleep--triple lol!!!). There is no where to hike here, so we go to the park ( 2 very nice ones) and walk and we put in a great grass yard a couple months ago that the pups adore ( most yards here are white coral rock gravel-- ick)! I wish they liked the water, but they don't, so I won't push it  
They do love lying in the sun though


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with LS, if you build their stamina up slowly then most Chis can easily keep up with the more energetic breeds like collies and spaniels. The only restrictions I can think of is not to walk them in temperatures or terrain that is too extreme and I dont think they would make suitable long distance running partners!
Today my lot had an hour and a half (alot off lead mixing with other dogs) in the morning and half an hour in the evening. Mine always get 2 walks and generally its 1hr total for a chillax day, 2hrs for an average day and 3-4hrs for a energetic day.
My youngest though doesnt seem to like walks. She runs and hides when the leads come out and I have to drag her for the first 5 minutes......then she remembers that she loves walks and running free and enjoys herself!! Although they are small Chis can be sneaky little dictators if you let them. I think alot of people cave in to the teeny bossyboots!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I agree with LS, if you build their stamina up slowly then most Chis can easily keep up with the more energetic breeds like collies and spaniels. The only restrictions I can think of is not to walk them in temperatures or terrain that is too extreme and I dont think they would make suitable long distance running partners!
> Today my lot had an hour and a half (alot off lead mixing with other dogs) in the morning and half an hour in the evening. Mine always get 2 walks and generally its 1hr total for a chillax day, 2hrs for an average day and 3-4hrs for a energetic day.
> My youngest though doesnt seem to like walks. She runs and hides when the leads come out and I have to drag her for the first 5 minutes......then she remembers that she loves walks and running free and enjoys herself!! Although they are small Chis can be sneaky little dictators if you let them. I think alot of people cave in to the teeny bossyboots!


SOunds a bit like my Nacho lol!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm really happy to hear about other active Chis, it goes to show
that they are not a decoration or fashion accessory, they are
real dogs, with the same needs. All dogs, no matter the breed,
benefit from walking, running and playing, unless they have
some kind of health issues that stand in their way of having fun.

Walking 6 hours per day is not for everyone, but for us it works,
we both rearranged our schedules in order to be able to live this
way, hubby even switched careers so he could be closer to home.
Getting up at 4 am every day is a sacrifice for some, but we would
not have it any other way. 

I think adult dogs should get at least 3 daily walks, morning, after 
noon and evening in order to do their business. As for the the actual
walking time, that depends on the dog's needs and the owner's
flexibility.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

The first time I took Nike out to walk in a park, she was scared to death. She thought she did something wrong and we were punishing her. She went to the bathroom and squeezed and squeezed until she couldn't get nothing out anymore


----------

